# Buying Glass Vivarium Doors



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know where I can get glass vivarium sliding doors made to measure in the north west. I will be needing various sizes, any idea on price????

Thanks

Phil


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

just got some glass from glass master in ashton. 6 pieces of 4mm for my vivstack build all for £23.30 and only a 20 min turnaround!! their number is 0161 339 9005


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

That's great, thanx for that.

Cheers 

Phil


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

You should make sure it's "toughened" glass. Health and safety and all that : victory:

Jay


----------

